# Thor and a 555?



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm probably stating the obvious here, but if you look at the pictures of Thor Hushovd winning the first stage at Dunkirk 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=photos/2005/may05/dunkirk/stage1/cycling-fra-dunkirk-56

I'm trying to figure out if he is on a 555 or 585. He is a big dude, and I remember reading an article a few years ago where LOOK wasn't supplying him the 381, but he was riding a custom aluminum model instead. Mavic also liked to use him as a product tester because he could rip though most of there wheels in a few weeks.
Not that I am worried, I'm only 5'5" and 140lbs right now. But I was wondering if a big dude like him was riding the 555 or flagship 585.
Just curious.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Hard to tell.....*

....from that angle. 
- I'll guess 555 as the BB doesn't LOOK nice & chunky like a 585 does.  

I've rode my 555 in a couple crit's so far and am thoroughly impressed so far. I think it's a keeper.


----------

